# John deere 430 HELP



## smoothracing (Nov 17, 2011)

I am looking at a john deere 430 tractor a guy has,it has 3050 hours on it.My question is,is that too many hrs and how many hrs can you get out of them.He wants $3000 for it,he got it from a school and now he needs $$ so he is letting it go and it looks new and has been garaged kept


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not familiar with that model, but I believe it's a diesel? I'm gonna say that is a great deal, if it is indeed a diesel. Just gas? Still a good deal. Post pictures when you get the chance you lucky dawg!


----------



## mbotticelli (Nov 15, 2011)

Tractor Pull!


----------



## smoothracing (Nov 17, 2011)

It is a diesel but all the ones i see for sale have anywhere from 1000 to 2000 hrs on them


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

3000 hours isn't that bad providing it was maintained.


----------



## smoothracing (Nov 17, 2011)

I will find out saturday,and i am also looking at a Gravely 20g too with only 400 hrs on it for $3000


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Decisions decisions decisions. Gosh I wish I were in your shoes!


----------



## smoothracing (Nov 17, 2011)

The john deere was rough,the mower deck need work,but the Gravely 20g was mint,it looked like new so i got the gravely for $2600.I told the guy with the 430 I am still intersted in it if he come down on the $$$$ so we will see,chrismas is around the corner and the guy needs cash


----------



## mbotticelli (Nov 15, 2011)

Dude I have an old Deere with 7,200 hrs on it and ooooooh does it run so sweet! And maintenance... what's that? I barely put fuel in the thing, you guys know what I'm talking about. The only thing I've changed on the old girl was her sneakers... those things really set me back! Tractor Pull!

Gotta Boogie


----------

